# Insanity work out



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried this Sean t insanity work out ? Just been given a copy was seeing what people thought


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Every single person i know thats done it has had to stop due to getting injured.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not tried it personally call it what you will, crossfit, metafit, tabata, hiit, interval training its all very similar in that it requires you to work your **** off till your coughing your lungs up and persevere through it. The aforementioned cardio sytles all work made more potent with good diet honesty and consitency. Youtube some of the transformations for inspiration.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Funny I shuold see this today.

I tried it last night, lasted about 10 mins into the fitness test pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Wife has just ordered it so will be interesting to see what she makes of it. One of her mates has powered through it and said it was good but she's the type to do two gym classes a day with a 10k run in between and not eat all day


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I have done it and didn't really see any results. I got to the month 2 stage and it was too much for me coupled with the gym.


----------



## Digordie (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought it from a friend for really cheap price , i started it for 20 min then i figured out that its too much for me .

If you want it i can sell it 2 u ?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Why you pay for it when you can torrent it for free :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I did Insanity for a week while I was off work. Worst.week.ever

My Uncle's been doing it for months now and he's looking so much better and feels so much better - he has energy to do things where as before he didn't.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

How are the workouts exactly? What is involved more or less?


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

i have this, full videos, excel spreadsheets and calenders....the whole shi-bang...i have it uploaded on my Google drive and i can share it with you.

you can download it, it'll take a while but its freeeee

just let me know.

Mike


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> How are the workouts exactly? What is involved more or less?


Starts with a warm up (even that is hard!) and then moves onto very high intensity stuff like explosive squats and star jumps which are super setted. Ends with a cool down and stretch. Basically afterwards you have nothing left! You're practically disabled. It will transform your body.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> How are the workouts exactly? What is involved more or less?







its mental mate....usual HIIT, do lots till you cant walk any more, super-fad, celebrity get thin quick but put it all back on again schemes.....


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

My brother in law has lost 3st doing it, it's just hardcore aerobics as far as I can see, does the job if you need to lose weight/get fit


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Tentking said:


> My brother in law has lost 3st doing it, it's just hardcore aerobics as far as I can see, does the job if you need to lose weight/get fit


i can imagine, i did about a week or 2 but i was ruined and i couldnt get tot he gym, lost about 9-10lb so about 1lb a day but i was pushing 20st at the time....it is what it says it is....its insane...i personally think you need a certain level of fitness before starting and some camp american isnt motivation to me i need a Vinny Jones style Cockney standing over me with a Baseball bat.....give me weight any day


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

That's what said to him! I couldn't do it to that yank  but yea he'd been running 4 around 4months and it got boring so was kinda fit, he tried this and the weight fell off! Plus he's running 12 milers at a 8min pace now!


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

DazG said:


> Has anyone tried this Sean t insanity work out ? Just been given a copy was seeing what people thought


let us know how you get on with matey....some before and after pic's wouldn't go amiss either...never believe the pictures in the promos


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I finished it 2 weeks ago.

I hate cardio and no motivation to do it in the gym as I get bored, so gave this a go. Very hard work but I lost just over 10% body fat in the 2 months and feel so much better for it.

Had a 2 week break, starting it all again tomorrow. Want to drop another 7 or 8 % fat by August.


----------

